
You're guilty of becoming complacent - jhabdas
https://medium.com/@jhabdas/what-is-snapchat-really-7a023477f03f
======
Khelavaster
This is blatant bait-and-switch hidden marketing for Snapchat, correct?
Wouldn't expect them to stoop to this level.

